# Bringing Pets (Dogs) from the US to UK



## Soccerboy121391 (May 31, 2008)

Hey guys maybe someone can help. I have been reading a lot about how to get my dogs from the US to UK where i am working and will be for the next 2 years. From what I understand:

They have to have a blood test to show they do not have rabies 6 months prior to coming over. This will keep them from being Quarantined.

Anyone have any additional info? Is this a 1 time blood test and they can stay with me for the 2 years and move back to the US without any issues?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Someone will jump in here and correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe your dog also has to be "chipped" to be eligible for avoiding quarantine. That's the little id chip they implant in the dog's neck to prove his identity (i.e. that he really is the one who had the blood test showing no rabies). You may also need to prove that he has been vaccinated against rabies.

There is a slight catch in getting a dog chipped in the US - and that is that there are two different sorts of chips used. Only one of them is acceptable for entry into the UK. Check with the British Consulate or Embassy about this to make very sure you get your dog the right chip. Most veterinarians in US don't know about the two kinds, nor which one is used in Europe. Just be sure you get the right one. Installing the chip is a pretty easy procedure your vet should be able to do for you.

Coming back will actually be easier than going to the UK. I think you only need to show the vaccination record for the dog and possibly a health certificate that he has been looked over by a vet and is in good health.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Soccerboy121391 (May 31, 2008)

Thanks Bev,

I forgot about the Chip and yeah I knew that too. I already have 2 of 3 dogs with US chips and will just have to get them the UK.

Do we have to wait the 6 months even if we have both the chip and the blood test?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

I think the six month wait thing may depend on how regularly your dog was vaccinated. Check with the British Consulate on this one. I know you can now bring a dog or cat into the UK from mainland Europe if the animal is chipped and has a record of regular vaccinations. (Most countries over here require annual rabies vaccinations.)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey dont forget the dogs walk on the other side of the path in England ie; the left ..


----------

